# Van Norman 12 Plates/tags



## Timthelen (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi Guys, 
Going through a new to me VN12 and the tags for the spindle and feed speed lever descriptions are worn through and basically unreadable.
Can anyone share good close up images so I can explore my options for recreating them?  Or, lead me to and resources here or elsewhere that deal with this particular subject.  I don't have the serial in front of me but it is pre 1947 from what I can determine.  Thanks All!


----------



## Superburban (Sep 29, 2020)

I do not know if this will help or not, my PDF program is not letting me open up anything right now.


----------



## Timthelen (Sep 29, 2020)

This is what I’m looking to recreate


----------



## Timthelen (Sep 29, 2020)

Superburban said:


> I do not know if this will help or not, my PDF program is not letting me open up anything right now.


Thanks, that is the correct manual for my machine.


----------



## Timthelen (Sep 29, 2020)

These tags seem to be made of a lead sheet or some other type of soft heavy metal.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 5, 2020)

Tom Utley has been making name plates. He made some for Keith Rucker...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_rxcymgvGc


----------



## Killerkaw (Oct 19, 2020)

Im looking for the same plates but for a enco 110-1340. Can someone point me in the right direction or send me a clear photo?


----------

